# Do blondes have more fun



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

There has been quite a bit of talk about changing colours in coats recently.
Ruby has a real blonde light patch on her head, her fur looks much lighter when I look under her curls, but then it looks darker again at the roots.
Who knows.....?
Here she is chewing on her headless Christmas present from Molly! (Please note it did have a head at Christmas, Molly didn't send it in that state!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> There has been quite a bit of talk about changing colours in coats recently.
> Ruby has a real blonde light patch on her head, her fur looks much lighter when I look under her curls, but then it looks darker again at the roots.
> Who knows.....?
> Here she is chewing on her headless Christmas present from Molly! (Please note it did have a head at Christmas, Molly didn't send it in that state!)


This is exactly how willow looks. It started on her head and then spread down her spine. She looks frosted  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Willow and Ruby are aiming on ending up looking like Dudley, after all everyone always raves about how gorgeous he looks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby looks so cute! Wow her head is a lot lighter Maybe that is why Ralph is always after her he likes blondes Can't believe she plays with the headless toy How's Big Turk holding up??


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh a strawberry blonde! Ruby you look gorgeous  xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ruby looks so cute! Wow her head is a lot lighter Maybe that is why Ralph is always after her he likes blondes Can't believe she plays with the headless toy How's Big Turk holding up??


Big Turk has been removed from the equation until the stuffing pulling has stopped!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes - she is definitely lightening up, I have also noticed some white hairs down her back Donna, oooo these ever changing poos eh?? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ooh a strawberry blonde! Ruby you look gorgeous  xxx


Ha strawberry blonde, that is how I will describe her x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I think Willow and Ruby are aiming on ending up looking like Dudley, after all everyone always raves about how gorgeous he looks


aww, Dudley says shucks thanks! actually the girls are both a much deeper colour than him, the difference between red and gold I guess, he seems to be staying a nice lighter gold colour now which I am pleased with, all the reds look lovely as well, cockapoo's really are like a box of chocolates, said in a forest gump voice........hmmm, forest would be a nice name for a cockapoo (forest or gump would suit Dudley!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's head is also getting rather blonde! She is generally lighter but has kept her darker ears and muzzle  I agree with Dawn.. Love the golden touch


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are all really pretty......and as for the wonderful Dudley :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good job he can't read this - he would be getting very vain!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone loves a little bit of Dudley!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I love seeing all their changing colours, Ruby is so beautiful. Although I am dreading Savannah being clipped Im excited to see what colour she comes out!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> I love seeing all their changing colours, Ruby is so beautiful. Although I am dreading Savannah being clipped Im excited to see what colour she comes out!


Me too! Savannah is one of the most amazing colours I've ever seen! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful poos! Tracey maybe you left your 'Sun-in' hanging around


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I just want to say people will pay big bucks to get their hair color like your gorgeous poos. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

